# Cockatiel/Rosella?



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

i have an aviary containing COckatiels and Rosellas (And a budgie with her fledgling!). What is the difference in appearance between a cockatiel and rosella egg? They have laid one but i do not know which it belongs to and i'm getting excited i may have a rosella one - I have only had them in there about 3months!

Thanks.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am not very familiar with Rosellas, but that's what we have google for. Are your Rosellas yellow or a crimson? Apparently there is a size difference in their eggs. I found this little tid-bit of information for you...

Clutch and Egg Size:
Crimson Rosella: 5-8 rounded eggs, 29.5 x 24.0mm (1.1 x 0.9 in)
Yellow Rosella: 4-5 rounded eggs, 27.0 x 23.0mm (1.0 x 0.9 in)

Nest Box Size:
Vertical box 9" x 9" x 24" (22.9cm x 22.9cm x 61cm).

Incubation Time:
20 days

This might help some if you are planning on breeding your birds. It appears that Rosella eggs are larger than cockatiel eggs, so just get out a ruler and measure the egg to find out which of your birds has laid it. Cockatiel eggs are normally 24.5 x 19 mm (0.9 x 0.7 in).

There is information on other species of Rosellas as well, but I'm assuming crimson and yellow rosellas are the most common. All you have to do is search google and you will find whatever information you need. I simply typed in "rosella eggs" and I found all kinds of info. 

Good luck!

Oh and btw, I found my information at www.parrots.org.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Those are small size differences and egg sizes naturally vary even for the same hen. It might be easier to wait and see who incubates the egg!


----------

